# Good dog food in Mexico



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello GSD friends 
In 3 weeks, we are moving to the Yucatan (Valladolid) for 6 months.
We were able to rent a nice little house and we are getting the dogs and us ready for the trip to Mexico.
I keep searching for dog food in Mexico and all I can find is that there are garbage brands like Pedigree, Purina, Science Diet and Iams down there.

So far, I am feeling like we will have to go totally raw (we are partially raw, which means raw diet in the evening and Blue Buffalo Wilderness for breakfast) or homecook. I know they have the Costco brand grain free food down there, but our Border Collie Mix gets terrible rashes from that food and our GSD never touched it....
Anybody here has any experience with 
a) finding quality dog food in Mexico
b) feeding raw in Mexico
or
c) feeding homecooked in Mexico

I would love to hear your insights! 
Thank you very much!
Yvonne


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about what's available in store, but is purchasing online an option?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Uh-oh. Sadly, yes, that's all the kind of commercial pet food (kibble) you're going to find here. That and Royal Canin at vets offices. 
If you're lucky and there's a Costco close, you can find the Kirkland brand, but the ones you listed are pretty much it. That's why I buy kibble in the U.S. (I live in the border with Texas).

About raw, I have fed raw before, with cheap or on sale beef cuts that are marked "para asar" (meaning for use in barbecues, at least those are common here in the north), chicken quarters/breasts/gizzards, I just stayed away from pork. I don't even eat pork anymore ever since I got food poisoned with pork once many many years ago but I was so bad I don't ever want to run the risk again. I got ground turkey from the U.S. side, and I don't think I could find other kinds of meat that I could afford to feed 3 dogs, so I stopped feeding raw, it wasn't such a good diet only eating beef and chicken with some turkey.
Homecooked may be a good option too. 

I found this website, it's in Mérida, Yucatán and you can order online, it lists Diamond products too: MAXCOT Servicio de entrega de alimentos para animales a domicilio
It's in Spanish though and you think it's useful, if you need any help let me know!

Good luck!


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not sure about Mexico but that's probably all you're gonna find there. It's the same when I go to the Dominican Republic with my smallest dog. The food is garbage. He doesn't even eat it to be honest. 
You're probably better off raw or home cooking for those six months. 
The only other thing I can think of is if you find a really good vet out there and could maybe ask them to order your blue buffalo brand to their office. Maybe if you pay a little upfront they'd be willing to help you out lol. That's the only real way I could see you having access to it out there but I could be wrong. 
Good luck with the move ! Sounds exciting


----------

